# Problem mit fontconfig

## Frank-Schmitt

Seit dem updates auf fontconfig-2.8 ist die Schrift im Mailteil von Seamonkey ziemlich unleserlich. Ich habe mal ein Screenshot des selbes Satzes gemacht, oben mit fontconfig-2.6, unten mit fontconfig-2.8. Alle versuche dem Problem mit eselect fontconfig beizukommen liefen ziemlich ins leere.  Ideen?

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3234/fontconfig.png

----------

